# uga and gt fans?  remember this??



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah....we all do and the uga football team hasn't forgot about them tearing up the hedges either. I imagine this stuff is posted all over the locker room. I expect a beat down Saturday night. 

Georgia 45
Tech 17


----------



## Crooked Stick (Nov 24, 2010)

and right after this you ordered your State Championship rings too! Don't worry. The hedges are safe this year!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2010)

Tore up the hedges?  What a joke?  Some of them broke sprigs off.  UGA fans absolutely DESTROYED that stadium and those hedges in 2000 after beating Tennessee.  Sacred hedges looked like they'd been trampled by a herd of elephants.  But UGA fans love to trash their facilities...

We won't post pictures of Ben Jones with 2' square chunks of turf from Grant Field in his mouth like the punk that he is.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Tore up the hedges?  What a joke?  Some of them broke sprigs off.  UGA fans absolutely DESTROYED that stadium and those hedges in 2000 after beating Tennessee.  Sacred hedges looked like they'd been trampled by a herd of elephants.  But UGA fans love to trash their facilities...
> 
> We won't post pictures of Ben Jones with 2' square chunks of turf from Grant Field in his mouth like the punk that he is.



Thats OK I will Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Thats OK I will Go Dawgs!



Stay classy my friend.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Tore up the hedges?  What a joke?  Some of them broke sprigs off.  UGA fans absolutely DESTROYED that stadium and those hedges in 2000 after beating Tennessee.  Sacred hedges looked like they'd been trampled by a herd of elephants.  But UGA fans love to trash their facilities...
> 
> We won't post pictures of Ben Jones with 2' square chunks of turf from Grant Field in his mouth like the punk that he is.



Come on man. You and I both know that more then just   a "few sprigs" were tore off. It was thousands of dollars in damage if I remember right. It's ok though. No worries from me that it will happen again Saturday night.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Come on man. You and I both know that more then just   a "few sprigs" were tore off. It was thousands of dollars in damage if I remember right. It's ok though. No worries from me that it will happen again Saturday night.



I don't recall anything about thousands of dollars worth of damage.  I was standing on the track watching them and I saw them taking pieces like this one:





Maybe some were taking a lot more than that, I don't remember.  I still don't think they did a ton of damage (nor do I think a chunk of sod in that goat Ben Jones' mouth did monetary damage, either, by the way.)


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Techies eating shrubs, Dawgs eating chunks of sod.... suddenly Les Miles munching on a blade of grass doesn't look so bad anymore.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Come on man. You and I both know that more then just   a "few sprigs" were tore off. It was thousands of dollars in damage if I remember right. It's ok though. No worries from me that it will happen again Saturday night.



You guys have no room to talk about trashing anything.  Prove to me that we did thousands of dollars worth of damage to your hedges?  Here is some proof that you don't care about your own campus.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Techies eating shrubs, Dawgs eating chunks of sod.... suddenly Les Miles munching on a blade of grass doesn't look so bad anymore.



Les is a football god.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> grass, and bushes??  both teams would be better suited to worry more about figuring out how to play defense.
> 
> cant wait to watch this game though. as someone with no vested interest in it its a fun one to watch when you live in between the two schools.



Hush up pal. Your team isn't much better.



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't recall anything about thousands of dollars worth of damage.  I was standing on the track watching them and I saw them taking pieces like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nitram4891 said:


> You guys have no room to talk about trashing anything.  Prove to me that we did thousands of dollars worth of damage to your hedges?  Here is some proof that you don't care about your own campus.



I may be mistaken on the dollar amount. I just thought I remembered it being in the thousands. I wasnt there. Just going by what I saw in pictures and on tv.

And this has got to do what's going on with the teams on the filed, not the tailgators.... I'm sure fans from both teams did that and do it all over the country at every stadium.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 24, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Hush up pal. Your team isn't much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? It's funny that UGAy was the only University to make the news !!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Really? It's funny that UGAy was the only University to make the news !!



Probably because the local news only reports on the only university in the state that draws enough fans to their game to make such a mess...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Come on man. You and I both know that more then just   a "few sprigs" were tore off. It was thousands of dollars in damage if I remember right. It's ok though. No worries from me that it will happen again Saturday night.



If I remember correctly, Georgia Tech paid to put those hedges back just like they were.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> If I remember correctly, Georgia Tech paid to put those hedges back just like they were.



Hadn't heard that. That was great of them if they did. See if you can find some info about that.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Stay classy my friend.



Come on brother its hate week! Get over yourself!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2010)

Well the bug boys can act like it was ok for them to do what they did to the hedges but if it was no big deal, why did yall's dorky team make such a big deal out of doing it?

I think some of yall are still smarting from Ben Jones ripping up a piece of "historic" Grant Field.  LOL.  In historic Bobby Dodd stadium on historic north avenue in the historic hood.  Hahahaha.

Down with the white and gold.  All the way around the bowl and down the hole.

Go Dawgs.

And keep it classy yourself frenchman.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 24, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Les is a football god.



People can say what they want about the mad hatter.  I like that dude !!!!!!!  He is awesome.  I dont care how many times he beats us.. 

We need more, Les Miles, in college football.    He has some style.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2010)

Maybe they want to be Gardener's??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well the bug boys can act like it was ok for them to do what they did to the hedges but if it was no big deal, why did yall's dorky team make such a big deal out of doing it?
> 
> I think some of yall are still smarting from Ben Jones ripping up a piece of "historic" Grant Field.  LOL.  In historic Bobby Dodd stadium on historic north avenue in the historic hood.  Hahahaha.
> 
> ...



I'm always classy, that is one thing about the french.

You guys are alright, it's the other 95% of the UGA fans that give me that hate week fire.


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Really? It's funny that UGAy was the only University to make the news !!



It's only news when it happens to a nice looking campus. GT campus looks like this every day.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2010)

riprap said:


> It's only news when it happens to a nice looking campus. GT campus looks like this every day.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2010)

riprap said:


> It's only news when it happens to a nice looking campus. GT campus looks like this every day.



Got any pics?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Got any pics?



Why would anybody bother to take pictures of that place?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why would anybody bother to take pictures of that place?



Well apperently it looks like the UGA Campus after a Game everyday, I havent seen it so I wanted to see a pic? Just wanted some Proof...lol


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Got any pics?



There is just not enough people that go to the game to have much trash.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2010)

riprap said:


> There is just not enough people that go to the game to have much trash.



 You went in your Front Yard and Took that Pic didnt you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

Our campus has gotten pretty nice in the last 10 years considering we are in the middle of Hotlanta....


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Well apperently it looks like the UGA Campus after a Game everyday, I havent seen it so I wanted to see a pic? Just wanted some Proof...lol



I'm sure there are some pics of the historic hood somewhere but I'm not gonna look for them.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Got any pics?



Just watch the news. You will see plenty of shots of the North Av. landfill!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Just watch the news. You will see plenty of shots of the North Av. landfill!!!



You need to get familiar with the shaft...  It's coming to A town this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> You need to get familiar with the shaft...  It's coming to A town this weekend.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

brownceluse said:


>



Why do you have to bring 5th down Reggie into this???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why do you have to bring 5th down Reggie into this???



Sorry man you forced my hand!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2010)

lol... You guys act like there is no hood in Athens.  Haha.  And there are more homeless people, per capita, in Athens than there are in Atlanta.  The whole town smells like a porta potty after a good rain.

And this:





is nicer scenery than you'll ever see in Sanford & Son Stadium.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 24, 2010)

Thwgt!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Thwgt!



How dare you make fun of Ice Cube


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> How dare you make fun of Ice Cube



What do you expect when you ride around with a grown man who has a pacifier in his mouth?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2010)

cube will buss a cap in you...


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2010)

Last home game about 10 minutes before kickoff.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 24, 2010)

rip is on a roll...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> rip is on a roll...



When you have no life and Plenty of Time on your hands what do you Expect? It Makes the lonely GA Fans Feel Better!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> lol... You guys act like there is no hood in Athens.  Haha.  And there are more homeless people, per capita, in Athens than there are in Atlanta.  The whole town smells like a porta potty after a good rain.
> 
> And this:
> 
> ...



Athens is the only city where the north side of town is the hood.  It's usually some other part of town.


----------



## GT1976 (Nov 25, 2010)

Dont ever worry about them Hedges,Theres enough sewage flowing up from that field to growum within 4 months.Ever wonder why visiting teams that play at sewerville (sanford and son stadium) have to get get shots before the game?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 25, 2010)

Mutts are just bad people.................


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> Mutts are just bad people.................



Techies grow up to be terrorists.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 25, 2010)

I once saw a bulldog fan kick a puppy...

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## riprap (Nov 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> When you have no life and Plenty of Time on your hands what do you Expect? It Makes the lonely GA Fans Feel Better!



Your posting on here too.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 25, 2010)

This pic is on ajc.com today... I'd say they took more than just twigs...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 25, 2010)

GT1976, you should've used better discretion and not posted.Did you grandkid post that??


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2010)

riprap said:


> Your posting on here too.



Yeah so!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> This pic is on ajc.com today... I'd say they took more than just twigs...



Wonder if AJ can Get a Twig and List in Ebay so I can put in a bid!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Wonder if AJ can Get a Twig and List in Ebay so I can put in a bid!



That's the only chance of Techies getting some this year


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 25, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I once saw a bulldog fan kick a puppy...
> 
> I'm just sayin'...



And it felt great!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you miss this piece?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2010)

The Pieces Keep getting Bigger...lol


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Yeah....we all do and the uga football team hasn't forgot about them tearing up the hedges either. I imagine this stuff is posted all over the locker room. I expect a beat down Saturday night.
> 
> Georgia 45
> Tech 17



A RARE moment indeed! Nerd victory that is!


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Probably because the local news only reports on the only university in the state that draws enough fans to their game to make such a mess...



ain't that the truth!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Do you miss this piece?



Do you nerds realize how stupid this really looks to everyone else in the country?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 25, 2010)

I betcha it took #83 all game(I know he didn't get on the field)to cut that twig off.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 25, 2010)

What looks funny is all the Tech players with there mouth full of hedges are the ones who didnt see the field. Victory is great when you dont even play.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 25, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I once saw a bulldog fan kick a puppy...
> 
> I'm just sayin'...



I bet alot of Tech fans have killed afew Yellow Jackets in there time.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2010)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not a fan of either......But several football stadiums have bushes around them.....Is all the constant talk of "hedges" just another way to add tradition to the program?? Not talking smack I just want a Georgia fan to tell me what the thought is???  I think it would mean a lot more if several other schools didn't have the same exact thing....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 26, 2010)

Stonewall83 said:


> I'm not a fan of either......But several football stadiums have bushes around them.....Is all the constant talk of "hedges" just another way to add tradition to the program?? Not talking smack I just want a Georgia fan to tell me what the thought is???  I think it would mean a lot more if several other schools didn't have the same exact thing....




I'd say that being around since the 20's and 30's qualifies for tradition, not trying to "add" anything. But to answer your question......... 

Between The Hedges"

A reference to Sanford Stadium that dates back to the early 1930's. The famous Chinese privet hedges that surround Sanford's playing field were only one foot high when the stadium was dedicated in 1929 and were protected by a wooden fence. It was natural for a clever sports writer, referring to an upcoming home game, to observe "that the Bulldogs will have their opponent "between the hedges." At least one old-timer says the phrase was first coined by the legendary Atlanta sportswriter Grantland Rice.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2010)

riprap said:


> Last home game about 10 minutes before kickoff.



Check your camera time ... that was the last home game at half time.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> Dont ever worry about them Hedges,Theres enough sewage flowing up from that field to growum within 4 months.Ever wonder why visiting teams that play at sewerville (sanford and son stadium) have to get get shots before the game?



Because without steroids, they don't have a chance against the dogs.

Really, if your post wasn't so dumb ... I guess you would not be a Techie.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Do you miss this piece?



Who is that dork anyway?  Did this guy even get to play?  Doesn't look like it.


----------



## GT1976 (Nov 26, 2010)

Because without steroids, they don't have a chance against the dogs.

Really, if your post wasn't so dumb ... I guess you would not be a Techie.    
__________________
Sometimes I feel like a whipping post! 
...................................Ohhh chill ladies,Im just giving you a hard time..btw I am a GT fan,your very observant.....I didnt go to school there,just a fan and I have 2 brothers that are uga fans so I have taken plenty of ragging .But heres the thing. I can take it and dish it out, unlike some.But after all is said and done its just a GAME!!Have a nice day...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who is that dork anyway?  Did this guy even get to play?  Doesn't look like it.



Looks like James van deer Beek snuck on the field and snagged a limb.  Lol.

The guy I took a picture of was AJ Smith.  He had a dirty uniform.  The guy above looks like an idiot.

In the pic green posted, Roddy Jones earned that bush that day.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 26, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Do you nerds realize how stupid this really looks to everyone else in the country?



Ohh and the Player with the SOD in his Mouth didnt look like an Idiot?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Looks like James van deer Beek snuck on the field and snagged a limb.  Lol.
> 
> The guy I took a picture of was AJ Smith.  He had a dirty uniform.  The guy above looks like an idiot.
> 
> In the pic green posted, Roddy Jones earned that bush that day.



Yeah he did.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 27, 2010)

The Tech players were just trying to help the landscape by ridding the area of that foreign evasive Chinese Privet that grows so wild and chokes out beneficial plants.

But like it was pointed out earlier, the leg-humper fans do more damage to the campus every home game than any visting team can.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Remember when Auburn had to get the fire hoses out?


----------

